# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أنواع القلوب للامام بن القيم رحمه الله

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*أنواع القلوب* التصنيفات الأساسية *القلوب ثلاثة:* 
*قلب  خال من الإيمان وجميع الخير، فذلك قلب مظلم قد استراح الشيطان من إلقاء  الوساوس إليه لأنه قد اتخذ بيتاً ووطناً وتحكم فيه بما يريد وتمكن منه غاية  التمكن.*
*القلب الثاني:  قلب قد استنار بنور الإيمان وأوقد فيه مصباحه لكن عليه ظلمة الشهوات  وعواصف الأهوية، فللشيطان هنالك إقبال وإدبار ومجالات ومطامع، فالحرب دول  وسجال.*
*وتختلف أحوال هذا الصنف بالقلة والكثرة، فمنهم من أوقات غلبته لعدوه أكثر، ومنهم من أوقات غلبة عدوه له أكثر.*
*ومنهم من هو تارة وتارة.*
*القلب الثالث: قلب  محشو بالإيمان قد استنار بنور الإيمان، وانقشعت عنه حجب الشهوات، وأقلعت  عنه تلك الظلمات، فلنوره في صدره إشراق، ولذلك الإشراق إيقاد لو دنا منه  الوسواس احترق به، فهو كالسماء التي حرست بالنجوم فلو دنا منها الشيطان  يتخطاها رجم فاحترق.*
*وليست  السماء بأعظم حرمة من المؤمن، وحراسة الله تعالى له أتم من حراسة السماء،  والسماء متعبد الملائكة ومستقر الوحي وفيها أنوار الطاعات، وقلب المؤمن  مستقر التوحيد والمحبة والمعرفة والإيمان وفيه أنوارها، فهو حقيق أن يحرس  ويحفظ من كيد العدو فلا ينال منه شيئاً إلا خطفه.*
*وقد مثل ذلك بمثال حسن وهو ثلاثة بيوت: بيت للملك فيه كنوزه وذخائره وجواهره.*
*وبيت للعبد فيه كنوز العبد وذخائره، وليس جواهر الملك وذخائره.*
*وبيت خال صفر لا شئ فيه.*
*فجاء  اللص يسرق من أحد البيوت فمن أيها يسرق؟ فإن قلت من البيت الخالي كان  محالاً لأن البيت الخالي ليس فيه شئ يسرق، ولهذا قيل لابن عباس رضي الله  عنهما: إن اليهود تزعم أنها لا توسوس في صلاتها، فقال: وما يصنع الشيطان  بالقلب الخراب؟ وإن قلت: يسرق من بيت الملك كان ذلك كالمستحيل الممتنع، فإن  عليه من الحرس واليزك وما لا يستطيع اللص الدنو منه، كيف وحارسه الملك  بنفسه؟ وكيف يستطيع اللص الدنو منه وحوله من الحرس والجند ما حوله؟ فلم يبق  للص إلا البيت الثالث فهو الذي يشن عليه الغارات.*
*فليتأمل اللبيب هذا المثال حق التأمل ولينزله على القلوب فإنها على منواله.*
*فقلب  خلا من الخير كله وهو قلب الكافر والمنافق فذلك بيت الشيطان قد أحرزه  لنفسه واستوطنه واتخذه سكناً ومستقراً، فأي شئ يسرق منه وفيه خزائنه  وذخائره وشكوكه وخيالاته ووساوسه.*
*وقلب  قد امتلأ من جلال الله عز وجل وعظمته ومحبته ومراقبته والحياء منه، فأي  شيطان يجترئ على هذا القلب؟ وإن أراد سرقة شيء منه فماذا يسرق، وغايته أن  يظفر في الأحايين منه بخطفة ونهب يحصل له على غرة من العبد وغفلة لا بد له،  إذ هو بشر وأحكام البشرية جارية عليه من الغفلة والسهو والذهول وغلبة  الطبع.*
*وقد  ذكر عن وهب بن منبه رحمه الله تعالى أنه قال: وفي بعض الكتب الإلهي لست  أسكن البيوت ولا تسعني، وأي شئ يسعني والسماوات حشو كرسي؟ ولكن أنا في قلب  الوداع التارك لكل شئ سواي وهذا معنى الأثر الآخر ما وسعتني سماواتي ولا  أرضي، ووسعني قلب عبدي المؤمن.*
*وقلب فيه توحيد الله تعالى ومعرفته ومحبته والإيمان به والتصديق بوعده ووعيده، وفيه شهوات النفس وأخلاقها ودواعي الهوى والطبع.*
*وقلب  بين هذين الداعيين: فمرة يميل بقلبه داعي الإيمان والمعرفة والمحبة لله  تعالى وارادته وحده، ومرة يميل بقلبه داعي الشيطان والهوى والطباع.*
*فهذا  القلب للشيطان فيه مطمع، وله منه منازلات ووقائع، ويعطي الله النصر من  يشاء {وما النصر إلا من عند الله العزيز الحكيم} وهذا لا يتمكن الشيطان منه  إلا بما عنده من سلاحه، فيدخل إليه الشيطان فيجد سلاحه عنده فيأخذه  ويقاتله، فإن أسلحته هي الشهوات والشبهات والخيالات والأماني الكاذبة، وهي  في القلب، فيدخل الشيطان فيجدها عتيدة فيأخذها ويصول بها على القلب.*
*فإن  كان عند العبد عدة عتيدة من الإيمان تقاوم تلك العدة وتزيد عليها انتصف من  الشيطان، وإلا فالدولة لعدوه عليه ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.*
*فإذا أذن العبد لعدوه وفتح له باب بيته وأدخله عليه ومكنه من السلاح يقاتله به فهو الملوم.*
*فنفسك لم ولا تلم المطايا ومت كمداً فليس لك اعتذار.*

 *المصدر*   *الوابل الصيب ص (24-26)*  *لابن القيم رحمه الله

منقول
*

----------

